# Windows Users: Raw Image Extension updated w/CR3 Support



## ReflexVE (May 8, 2020)

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/raw-image-extension/9nctdw2w1bh8

I noticed while updating my system that this plugin had finally been updated (as of May 5th), checked the release notes and CR3 is included now. Quickly checked Windows Explorer and the built in image viewer and CR3 files are now viewable both in the thumbnail view and when opening in default applications.

I know people use applications to view their photos, but when scanning directories quickly it's useful to be able to see your shots.

Hope that helps!


----------



## steen-ag (May 8, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 8, 2020)

I never trust a link, but did find it by going direct to Microsoft where I downloaded it. It works with my EOS -R as well as my 5D MK IV CR2 files.


----------



## ReflexVE (May 8, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I never trust a link, but did find it by going direct to Microsoft where I downloaded it. It works with my EOS -R as well as my 5D MK IV CR2 files.


That's why I put the name in the title, anyone exercising caution can easily search for it. Glad it worked for you!


----------



## archnid (May 9, 2020)

ReflexVE said:


> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/raw-image-extension/9nctdw2w1bh8
> 
> I noticed while updating my system that this plugin had finally been updated (as of May 5th), checked the release notes and CR3 is included now. Quickly checked Windows Explorer and the built in image viewer and CR3 files are now viewable both in the thumbnail view and when opening in default applications.
> 
> ...


It helps but it show only thumbnail in Windows Explorer when the Microsoft Photo App is the default application. Besides this the raw image extension is showing the build-in JPG in CR2 and DNG raw files. No I have to keep using FastPictureViewer Codec even when it is not updated in the past 3 year.


----------

